# ARP woes

## fartgeyser

Hello all, I was experimenting with the `arp` command for my computer networking class and somehow I added these entries to my ARP cache that won't go away, and an hour of searching the Internet has yielded no results. Here's what `arp -a` looks like:

```

# arp -a

? (192.168.1.103) at 00:12:17:65:F7:4F [ether] on eth0

? (192.168.1.1) at 00:0C:41:B0:BD:FA [ether] on eth0

? (192.168.1.134) at <from_interface> PERM PUB on eth0

? (192.168.1.13) at <from_interface> PERM PUB on eth0

? (192.168.1.143) at <from_interface> PERM PUB on eth0

? (192.168.1.103) at <from_interface> PERM PUB on eth0

```

All of those PERM PUBs I don't want and don't know how to get rid of (one was an accident, 3 others were tests to see how I got the first one in the first place). Sorry if this is the wrong forum to ask on, I don't know who else to ask. Please help! This is driving me absolutely insane.

Oh and `arp -d` ing any of those IPs just tells me that there is no ARP entry. This is probably normal behavior but I don't really know how to use this tool. Thanks.

----------

## truc

May be they'll go if you flush everything?

```
ip n flush all
```

----------

## massimo

Try

```

arping -A <IP>

arping -U <IP>

```

----------

## fartgeyser

Hey guys, thanks for the replies. Unfortunately, I don't have any program called `ip`. Which package is it a part of? Also, `arping -A` and `arping -U` have no affect  :Sad: . Thanks though.

----------

## fartgeyser

I just emerged iproute2 and tried the above command... still no luck. I'm not mad anymore, it doesn't seem to be affecting anything, but I still can't get those extra ip's to go away  :Sad: . Thanks for the help though.

----------

## fartgeyser

..bump?

----------

## richard.scott

have you tried:

```
# arp --delete <IP>
```

These mostlikely come back if the "other ips" are connecting to your server for some (unknown) reason.

If you disconnect the network lead and try the above arp command it should remove that entry.

Rich.

----------

